# Steppladder steps/ stealth steps or climbing sticks



## zimmzala

Has anyone used these and what are your thoughts? I'm putting the climber up this year. While I love it (summit viper sd), there have been to many times where I couldn't find a tree where I wanted to be. So, I bought a milleniumi m100u, on sale at rogerssportinggoods.com for $169.00 and free shipping, now I need a way up. I want to stay light but quick and easy. Everything comes down with me at end of the day. I'm leaning towards hawk helium work with an aider, but these steps intrigue me as well. Just not sure about having to secure 8-12 ropes instead of 3. What do you all think?


----------



## Woodsman27

I 


zimmzala said:


> Has anyone used these and what are your thoughts? I'm putting the climber up this year. While I love it (summit viper sd), there have been to many times where I couldn't find a tree where I wanted to be. So, I bought a milleniumi m100u, on sale at rogerssportinggoods.com for $169.00 and free shipping, now I need a way up. I want to stay light but quick and easy. Everything comes down with me at end of the day. I'm leaning towards hawk helium work with an aider, but these steps intrigue me as well. Just not sure about having to secure 8-12 ropes instead of 3. What do you all think?


I use hawk helium sticks and really like them. Another option I have heard good things about is wild edge steps.


----------



## ScipioCreekAssasin

I cannot speak to the steps you're talking about as I have no experience. However, I do have the Hawk Helium sticks and really like them. I pair them with my lone wolf alpha and it is perfect for what you're wanting to do(hang and hunt). They nest well, after some modification, with the stand and never cause any noise while transporting. My hunting buddy has the exact same Millenium stand you just bought as well as the hawk sticks and he likes the combo a lot.

I have a step made out of rope I use as a booster so I can get the first stick as high in the tree as I can reach. I can get around 18 ft with only 3 sticks which is plenty high enough in my mind. This was cheaper and lighter than buying a 4th stick. 

You wont be disappointed if you go with Hawk.


----------



## Woodsman27

I also added stealth strips for sound dampening.


----------



## thill

Yes, I have about 20 wild edge stepps. I also have a set of lone wolf w/rope mods and hawk heliums I cut down to 24" and removed the middle step and also added the rope mods. 

I think my "go-to" for long hikes into stand (1 mi +) will be the wild edge steps with a dual aider system (swaider & knaider). I can get 22 ft up (measured from my feet to ground) with only 5 stepps, which is about 5 lbs. The hawk and lone wolf sticks are probably a little faster, but weigh about 9-10 lbs more. 

I just made my own swaider & knaiders and tried them with the wild edge stepps and hawk heliums, and they are a game changer. This is how I got 22 ft up w/5 stepps. 

Here is a great video on the system. And btw, the wild edge stepps are rock solid once cammed over. Really great product! They're very handy to have especially for times you just need one more step in a certain tree, or a convenient handle to pull yourself into a tree stand. They are very versatile.


----------



## zimmzala

@thill I actually had just watched that video before I came back here. So since you have used the swaider &knaider method how much pressure is put on your toes against a tree? I would think you need a stiff sole for that. Where I am always in a soft soled muck of different thicknesses.


----------



## thill

zimmzala said:


> @thill I actually had just watched that video before I came back here. So since you have used the swaider &knaider method how much pressure is put on your toes against a tree? I would think you need a stiff sole for that. Where I am always in a soft soled muck of different thicknesses.


I did a few trial runs last night and it went surprisingly well. I didn't feel any pressure on my toe and I was wearing tennis shoes. The hardest part was getting the sizing correct. It took me a couple tries to get it right. That and learning to sew...but I caught on quick. This weekend I'm going to prep a bunch of trees and I plan on bringing my wild edge stepps w/aiders and I'll be wearing boots. If I discover any issues, I'll let you know.


----------



## zimmzala

Here is another link followed up with a parts list for knaider & swaider https://saddlehunter.com/community/index.php?threads/knaider-swaider-tutorial.7406/


----------



## thill

Back from my weekend of prepping trees and I used the swaider/knaider method exclusively. The more I practice with this system, the easier and quicker I can get up the tree. I was wearing some cheap hip boots I bought from Dunhams and there wasn't much support at all. I didn't experience any pressure with my toes against the tree, but I did experience some discomfort from the strap on the sides of my foot. I think if I had my normal muck hunting boots or any other boot that had more structure to them, I wouldn't notice any discomfort at all. I would recommend to anyone trying this method that they practice on a number of different trees. I went up one tree that went straight up, then had about a 45 degree angle for a couple of feet, then straight up again. It was a challenge using the swaider when my foot was in mid air without the tree to anchor to. I had to really use my leg muscles and balance to push myself straight up by only using the swaider strap. It worked fine and was easier coming down.

So far, I'm very impressed with this crazy climbing system. 26 feet up with 6 lbs of climbing gear is pretty great in my book!


----------



## zimmzala

I wonder if using a stronger piece of rope, rubber tubing or whatever as brace at the foot hold like on other more "standard" aiders would help with the side pressure you got.


----------



## zimmzala

My spontaneity got the best of me when I went to Hicks in Clio and bought a set of hawk heliums. I've already order versa buttons, dyneema cord(amsteel) and some 1" tubular webbing. It took one time putting them up in my front oak tree to realize the straps they come with are to short and 3 sticks were not going to get me to a height I like. Now I just to figure out a good mod for that heavy chain bracket.


----------



## Woodsman27

zimmzala said:


> My spontaneity got the best of me when I went to Hicks in Clio and bought a set of hawk heliums. I've already order versa buttons, dyneema cord(amsteel) and some 1" tubular webbing. It took one time putting them up in my front oak tree to realize the straps they come with are to short and 3 sticks were not going to get me to a height I like. Now I just to figure out a good mod for that heavy chain bracket.


I am recommending stealth strips for the sticks for another mod.


----------



## thill

zimmzala said:


> My spontaneity got the best of me when I went to Hicks in Clio and bought a set of hawk heliums. I've already order versa buttons, dyneema cord(amsteel) and some 1" tubular webbing. It took one time putting them up in my front oak tree to realize the straps they come with are to short and 3 sticks were not going to get me to a height I like. Now I just to figure out a good mod for that heavy chain bracket.


Did you happen to see the youtube video from David Toms on his helium mods? He has a very simple and effective aider idea for his 3 sticks. I can post a link if needed. 

Also, I made spliced eyes for my amsteel rope mods. It's pretty simple once you get the hang of it and much stronger and a lower profile than tying a knot. 

Congrats on your purchase. Those are some great climbing sticks!


----------



## zimmzala

@thill I have, I've watched more YouTube videos in the last month than I have ever before. Just trying to figure out what I wanted to do. Going to try both a single ladder aider moving to each step and a multiple 2-3 step offset aider on the bottom 2 steps and see which one I like best. I'm headed to the hobby store tomorrow to get a knitting need to make the loops in the ropes. Thanks


----------



## thill

zimmzala said:


> @thill I have, I've watched more YouTube videos in the last month than I have ever before. Just trying to figure out what I wanted to do. Going to try both a single ladder aider moving to each step and a multiple 2-3 step offset aider on the bottom 2 steps and see which one I like best. I'm headed to the hobby store tomorrow to get a knitting need to make the loops in the ropes. Thanks


I'm a self proclaimed youtube addict! I think the single moving aider is about a simple and effective as it gets. And fyi, the speedy sticher rocks! I never knew I could sew.


----------



## zimmzala

Well the webbing, versa buttons and dyneema rope came in. I sewed up a 2 step ladder style aider that will I will grab after getting on the middle step of the stick and move it up too the next stick. I did a locked brummel on the rope and buried the tag end, it's so easy. I tried out in my oak tree so far I like it. Here are a couple of pictures showing what I did


----------



## GVDocHoliday

My wife and I were able to do some trial runs this past week for her Bear Hunt on how we're going to hang our sets this fall. 

First, I discovered the stagger steps. Many companies seem to market them, Muddy, Big Game, Big Dog, etc. They're basically a 31" ladder...with side rungs rather than a single center rung. Weight wise they're not bad, and they're incredibly stable and quiet on climbing...as they have 4 good contact points with the tree to prevent them from sliding and slipping. 

Now, what we did for her hunt, as we had 2 locations on heavily used public land, is we set our stands, used two stagger sections at the top, and then used 2 lone wolf sticks for the base. The bottom of the stagger section was at about 10' which pretty much would keep an honest sportsman honest as they can't reach it without sticks of their own. 

The 2.5lb/piece lonewolf sticks were modified with 8mm static line rather than the buckle strap. This shaved noticeable weigh off the assembly of 2 sticks and made installing them in the morning in dim light exceptionally quiet . 

For stands, we used cheap Big Dog stands that we've been collecting for the last few years. We get them at the end of season sales at Menards for typically 20.00/piece. They're roughly 13-14lbs and come with two straps. The seats need work...and I'm thinking about purchasing some 1/8" kydex to rivet onto the seats to give our cheeks a bit more support. Anyways, total sets with two stands and sticks that we left out on public land came to about 60.00 and would have taken some effort for anyone to steal them. 

In a strong majority of the public land spots we hunt, we have never seen another hunter, so this setup should suit us just fine.


----------



## mrhookup

thill said:


> Yes, I have about 20 wild edge stepps. I also have a set of lone wolf w/rope mods and hawk heliums I cut down to 24" and removed the middle step and also added the rope mods.
> 
> I think my "go-to" for long hikes into stand (1 mi +) will be the wild edge steps with a dual aider system (swaider & knaider). I can get 22 ft up (measured from my feet to ground) with only 5 stepps, which is about 5 lbs. The hawk and lone wolf sticks are probably a little faster, but weigh about 9-10 lbs more.
> 
> I just made my own swaider & knaiders and tried them with the wild edge stepps and hawk heliums, and they are a game changer. This is how I got 22 ft up w/5 stepps.
> 
> Here is a great video on the system. And btw, the wild edge stepps are rock solid once cammed over. Really great product! They're very handy to have especially for times you just need one more step in a certain tree, or a convenient handle to pull yourself into a tree stand. They are very versatile.


Any interest in selling a set of 5 steps if you only need 5-6 now? They’re backordered on at their website but that is one slick setup....


----------



## thill

mrhookup said:


> Any interest in selling a set of 5 steps if you only need 5-6 now? They’re backordered on at their website but that is one slick setup....


I only use 5-6 for public land hang n hunts but I use the others on my lease for pre-set platforms and pre-set steps. They come in very handy! 

I'll do a quick inventory of what I have left and let you know.


----------



## mrhookup

thill said:


> I only use 5-6 for public land hang n hunts but I use the others on my lease for pre-set platforms and pre-set steps. They come in very handy!
> 
> I'll do a quick inventory of what I have left and let you know.


Makes sense, thanks!


----------



## zimmzala

So after getting everything all set and trying it out a few times on my straight Oak Tree in the front yard I felt pretty Confident about the setup. This lasted about 15minutes into my first hunt which was an evening hunt on the first. The first problem I ran into was my step Aider was to long of a step by about an inch with all my gear on and after walking 3/4 of mile through brush thatwas knee to waist high. I also found that being on the high side of the tree is way more important with an aider. Well after readjusting and getting up the tree I went to put the Cam Lock on the tree I realize the Screwgate to connect the chains together is missing. Apparently when I threw it in the back of the Truck I didn't Realize it wasn't Screwed together so it fell off. So I'm standing on top of my hawks not knowing what I should do as I'm not leaving, I'm also not going back to the ground Since its hard to See because of vegetation and the skeeters would have eaten me alive! So I leaned back on my linesman belt and Pulled my bow up. I twisted around a bit to see if this would work then I Pulled the bow back and aimed at different areas to see if it would work and it did Ok. Being up there like that I figured must be like Saddle hunting and I loved it. There was Something about being next to the tree rather than in front of it. So now I have on ordered everthing for a Modified Sit drag with climbing harness. The only problem is that the Stepp ladder Steps are on backorder and I don't want to deal with trying to make a Platform with so little time so I ordered the Silent approach step Platform. I'm pretty geeked about it though. Just leaning back that night seemed more natural can't wait to try it all out.


----------



## smith34

zimmzala said:


> So after getting everything all set and trying it out a few times on my straight Oak Tree in the front yard I felt pretty Confident about the setup. This lasted about 15minutes into my first hunt which was an evening hunt on the first. The first problem I ran into was my step Aider was to long of a step by about an inch with all my gear on and after walking 3/4 of mile through brush thatwas knee to waist high. I also found that being on the high side of the tree is way more important with an aider. Well after readjusting and getting up the tree I went to put the Cam Lock on the tree I realize the Screwgate to connect the chains together is missing. Apparently when I threw it in the back of the Truck I didn't Realize it wasn't Screwed together so it fell off. So I'm standing on top of my hawks not knowing what I should do as I'm not leaving, I'm also not going back to the ground Since its hard to See because of vegetation and the skeeters would have eaten me alive! So I leaned back on my linesman belt and Pulled my bow up. I twisted around a bit to see if this would work then I Pulled the bow back and aimed at different areas to see if it would work and it did Ok. Being up there like that I figured must be like Saddle hunting and I loved it. There was Something about being next to the tree rather than in front of it. So now I have on ordered everthing for a Modified Sit drag with climbing harness. The only problem is that the Stepp ladder Steps are on backorder and I don't want to deal with trying to make a Platform with so little time so I ordered the Silent approach step Platform. I'm pretty geeked about it though. Just leaning back that night seemed more natural can't wait to try it all out.


You may want to check to see if Tethrd has caught up with all the preorders and finally has Predator platforms in stock. They are very nice platforms. Another option is check the classifieds at saddlehunter.com for someone with an XOP/DIY platform of a Klemz style platform using an old lone wolf seat.


----------



## zimmzala

The tethrd platform is still 3-5 weeks out, the wild edege stepps are 8-12. I will keep checking the classifieds but there wasn't anything there yesterday.


----------



## d_rek

zimmzala said:


> The tethrd platform is still 3-5 weeks out, the wild edege stepps are 8-12. I will keep checking the classifieds but there wasn't anything there yesterday.


Check archerytalk.com or saddlehunter.com classifieds if you havent' already.


----------



## d_rek

I have a set of 10 wild edge stepps I may be willing to part with. If local pickup in st. clair/macomb county would probably offload them.


----------



## zimmzala

@d_rek I PM'd you.


----------



## trucker3573

Woodsman27 said:


> I
> 
> I use hawk helium sticks and really like them. Another option I have heard good things about is wild edge steps.


I use hawk as well and concur. However I don't think they make them anymore as they are about impossible to find. I would go with the lone wolf sticks.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

